# Car Modifications



## plan_D (Mar 3, 2008)

Since there seems to be a slight interest in cars on this forum; I thought I'd start a thread on "real-life" car modifications. I'm interested in cars, and consider cars a part-time hobby (money + time permitting). I'm planning on doing up my 206XS with a new audio system (decent speakers, no subs or OTT audio system - just 2 x tweeters, 4 x mid-range 'n 2 x woofers - 200 Watt Amp in back , and a nice head unit - seen one for £130 that'll suit my needs!) and tweak the engine a little to get it over 100 BHP !!!!  No lowering though - bad experiences in my friends 80mm lowered Polo GT - like shaken spine !

My first port of call will be a replacement of the airbox n' filter with BMCs Carbon dynamic airbox - it'll sound sweet and give me extra 2 - 3 ponies. 

ANYWAY, anyone else mod cars as a hobby ... or even PROFESSION ( I know at least one of you lot do)


----------



## Heinz (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice Plan D. Good Luck 

My old man and myself have restored a few classic bikes.

I'm starting a car build soon once I get some space!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 3, 2008)

I had a couple "project" cars. My first was a '78 Monte Carlo. I took a 350 out of a 1970 Corvette, put 400 heads on it, Weiland highrise intake with duel 1100 Street Dominator carbs. Ended up on the Dyno producing 350+ HP at 375 pounds of torque. In 1985, it would run the 1/4 mile at 12.5 seconds at 128 mph. Basically, the only production car that could beat it was the twin turbo Porsche 911. It was faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaast for it's time.

Sounds like you have a nice start Plan_D. Best of luck with it.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 4, 2008)

nice thor! I just plan on doing a tidy up on mine but when I get some room I want to do up a car with dad, some nice aussie muscle.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 4, 2008)

Aussie....? Muscle...?? Car...???


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 4, 2008)

yeah! of course lucky we have a few tough mopars of our own!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 4, 2008)

Fuggin damn right 

And GMs and Fords!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 4, 2008)

Sorry if came out a bit cheeky or what not fellas....don't know much about Aussie muscle cars, Mopar, Ford OR GM...actually know nothing about it...
Wouldn't mind to get educated in the subject at hand, so feel free to show and tell....and you know me lads..no modern (beep)...


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 4, 2008)

Just whatever you guys do, do NOT put those stupid mufflers on your car that makes it sound like a lawn mower.

If you have a 4 cylinder, just accept it. A Briggs and Straton muffler isn't going to make it sound like a V8.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 4, 2008)

When it comes to engines...."there's no substitute for qubic inches".... Love V-8 and larger, there's some nice V-6's though....Ferrari etc.


----------



## Negative Creep (Mar 4, 2008)

I've always been into modifying cars. My current car is a Nissan 200SX which just needs an air fuel controller to be set up for around 300bhp. As for your car, nothing wrong with lowering although once you get in the realms of 80mm you'll not only be destroying ride comfort but adversely affecting suspension geometry. Lower it 40mm or so on decent shocks and springs and you'll be fine. Bare in mind the 206 has a torsion bar rear suspension which is a pig to lower and hence any lowering kit will only have 2 springs.

As for audio, upgrade your front speakers first as they are the ones closest to your ears so the most important in overall quality. I think they're 17cm (could be wrong) but go for something form JBL, Pioneer, Infinity or Alpine. As for the head unit, I go for Pioneer or Alpine every time. Don't bother with Sony or JVC as they aren't up to much and aren't that reliable.

Finally, one word of warning. You'll never get back what you spend when it comes to selling the car, so don't get carried away. Also, more mods can mean a lot more to go wrong (I can tell you that from experience!) Hope that helps.


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 4, 2008)

tinker toys for me


----------



## plan_D (Mar 4, 2008)

They are 17cm ... 

I've got a Pioneer P6000 lined up for my head unit - 4x50W at 135 quid. I'm then looking at Hertz ESK 165 component set 150W (maximum). And then get another set of mid-range for the back. I might whoop out the cut out parcel shelf 'n get one from a scrappers. 

I know I'll never get the money back but we don't spend when we're dead - I want some fun, it'll be me hobby. Plus I don't know much about cars in real terms, so I'm gonna have fun learning. 

My mate with teh Polo GT is goin for a four branch stainless manifold next week. My job next week is changing the right hand drive shaft.

Oh and thor, don't worry - I accept the four cylinders - can't stand those anals who put stupid exhausts on 'n make 'em sound dumb. All my sound is going to be natural - not much , but it'll do.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 4, 2008)

If I had the money, time AND the bl**dy licence....I'd love to build a correct replica of a NASCAR racer from the 50's and the 60's....

A Fred Lorenzen #28 63-64 Ford, Fireball Roberts #22 Ford, Junior Johnson #3 Chevy or Dodge, David Pearson #6 Dodge or a Petty #43 Plymouth....

Just to roam on the streets at night to teach those boy racers/diaper hunters a lesson or two in manners etc....

(....and to learn Nascar history)


----------



## plan_D (Mar 4, 2008)

A 1.6 8v 206 whoops most of these boy racers in their 1.2 Corsas with the super induction kit that apparently gives 'em 20 BHP , and their exhaust that gives 'em a million ponies.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 4, 2008)

If they're not weighed down by their spots, snotty noses and skidmarked underwear they might actually hit 25 mph....


----------



## Negative Creep (Mar 4, 2008)

But you're forgetting the fact the Corsa is the fastest, best handling most beautiful car of evAr. Fit a big exhaust and you'll beat anything off the light and gain another 50bhp. Innit.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 5, 2008)

They'll never know what hit them, when they're blown of the road from the exhaust of my honeymobile....


----------



## Negative Creep (Mar 5, 2008)

Bet you'd be in trouble as soon as you got to a corner


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 6, 2008)

don't worry about that NC!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 6, 2008)

Going fast and looking cool is what these beasts are about 

For the record I appreciate all cars, well maybe apart from the rice burner fast n furious boys. they just **** me.


----------



## plan_D (Mar 6, 2008)

Negative Creep is right; we must all bow down to the Corsa and it's older brother the Nova. I can't stand Corsa's horrible to drive and ugly as hell.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Mar 6, 2008)

I saw a honda civic today, it had gold mags, a spoiler and an exaust that is probably bigger than the motor in the dam thing, i just laughed.


----------



## plan_D (Mar 6, 2008)

You have to. That said, Civic Type-Rs (the last model, not the new one) are nice and nothing close to a slouch. What you want is a turbocharged Polo G40 ... 

G40s are supercharged you all say - well not a friend of mines. He pull it to pieces and made his turbocharged and with a little help from NOS - he was on the rolling road - 203 BHP in a car that weighs 830 kg. Can't remember the torque...

Funny mods though - saw a Clio 1.4 other day with those electric dump valves (y'know, make the sound when changing gear) funny as fook ... they made the same sound no matter how much he gunned the engine.


----------



## eddie_brunette (Mar 6, 2008)

Negative Creep said:


> Bet you'd be in trouble as soon as you got to a corner





fast in a straight, suck when turning, mmmm sounds familiar   

 mustang car? 
 mustang plane?


----------



## plan_D (Mar 6, 2008)

Now, now - depends which [car] Mustang you're talking about. The standard (new) GT pretty dump , but the Roushe, Bullit and (I hear) GT500-KR are not too bad.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 6, 2008)

What the H*LL were they thinking???


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## plan_D (Mar 6, 2008)

It used to be a Ford Focus


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 6, 2008)

To me, it sometimes seem to be a question of "glue as much as you can, to the smallest car that you can find" thingy, with these boy racers...

"Shine can never replace ATITUDE" as it said on Swedish rat rod that I once saw....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 6, 2008)

Must be a website somewhere for ugly and less tasteful car mods....


----------



## plan_D (Mar 6, 2008)

Barry Boys is a great website for mocking these pathetic excuses for car modifications.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 6, 2008)

Great site....look at these (put your choice of words here):Barryboys.co.uk :: View Forum - SOTW : Shed Of The Week
The sad thing is that they think that they're so/look so cool in these monsters on wheels....lmao!


----------



## R-2800 (Mar 6, 2008)

There is a huge thing going on now with those vans in Japan it is insane how........odd they are


----------

